# Newb question about modding a Fowler hornet?



## Jackstand (11 mo ago)

Hey everyone, I'm thinking about buying a Hornet. I know the old version used to have a whole in the top. I want to drill one in the new version to help with installing looped tubes. just one whole on each side like the original version. no slot or anything. 

I'd imagine this would be fine but wanted to check as I thought maybe they stopped putting the whole due to some people getting breaks from fork hits or something.

Ps. If you have a used one you want to sell old or new version let me know! or maybe a wasp or other similar style SS in you're in the US so shipping wont be too much.

Thanks!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

One of my favorite frames The hole in the original Hornet was from the original manufacturer when Fowler switched to the new manufacturer it was changed. I've seen a couple of people that put the hole back in. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackstand (11 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------

